# 2 subs better than one?



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

Would 2 10" subs sound a lot better than one 10" or a little better or..?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

My friend has two 10" and two 12" subs, only pushing 75 watts peak each. (400 watt amp)

In my car I have an amp from the same company, but only one 12" sub that's getting my full 400 peak.

The 4 speakers are friggin' LOUD and don't sound crappy at all. They sound alot better than my single.

A twin 10" would be better in my book. 
Probably the general consensus.


----------



## Honda Eater (Aug 18, 2004)

i think 4 would be better ::chin scratch::


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1 10" sub = 10 inches of surface area to move volume
2 10" subs = 20 inches of surface area to move volume

as long as they arent too under or over powered, 2 will out do 1 anyday.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

A lot of the issue is how you run them off your amp and what kind of amp you're running. I have a 1000 watt xplod, it's a 2 channel, but it's built to run better bridged mono. so I'm pushin 1 10" bridged. If I were to run stereo, I'd lose a LOT of power, but if I bridged the subs to run mono, there would be more power to both, but I'd overheat my amp, and the clarity would inhale profusely. It all depends on setup, brand, and power handling.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> 1 10" sub = 10 inches of surface area to move volume
> 2 10" subs = 20 inches of surface area to move volume


not really, but it gets the point across

2 10" subs will take twice as much amplification, twice as large of a box, but it will get louder. I would go for a single decent 12 personally, it's cheaper in the long run and takes up less room than 2 10's while having similar output and better low end extension.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> not really, but it gets the point across
> 
> 2 10" subs will take twice as much amplification, twice as large of a box, but it will get louder. I would go for a single decent 12 personally, it's cheaper in the long run and takes up less room than 2 10's while having similar output and better low end extension.


how much space the speaker's take up are relative to the type of speaker and how much airspace volume they need. I bet the way I have my two 10's in my car takes up less space then most twelves do in standard boxes.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

squeezinSE said:


> how much space the speaker's take up are relative to the type of speaker and how much airspace volume they need. I bet the way I have my two 10's in my car takes up less space then most twelves do in standard boxes.



Unless you have them mounted isobarically, I doubt it


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'll see if I can get some pics...I basically have the entire use of my trunk minus where the amps are for show purposes. The subs are fiberglassed into the rear quarter panels and do not stick out into the trunk at all. They'd probably take up even less space if it wasn't glassed all the way around the trunk.

edit...if by Isobarically you mean in their own individual boxes then yes.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no, isobaric is a completely different type of enclosure, like sealed, ported, and bandpass.

Yours might take up less usable trunk space because you glassed them into the corners of the trunk, but chances are the total volume taken up by your enclosures is more than it would be if you had a single 12 in a box with a similar Qtc.


----------

